# MW3 Clubhouse



## garyinhere (Dec 26, 2011)

I know some of you guys play it.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2011)

An MW3 clubhouse here on _TPU?_ Get ready to put your best flameproof suit on!


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2011)

How about not. Leave this thread for those who play this game and want to play/share/discuss with others. No need for this kind of discussion at all.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought it myself, e. I just know how some people get about it is all... and I meant it kinda tongue in cheek anyway.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> I bought it myself, e. I just know how some people get about it is all... and I meant it kinda tongue in cheek anyway.



I agree, I like both games. If I want to fly I play one, if I want to run and gun I play the other.


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I agree, I like both games. If I want to fly I play one, if I want to run and gun I play the other.



I have to confess: I bought MW3 even though I still haven't played MW2 yet! In fact, I got two copies, one for the MW3 competition I ran a while back and the other for myself - and it was the preorder too, so that I could get CoD4... which I've already got. I now have that in my inventory, ready to gift to someone one day.

I did run MW3 up just to get a feel for it and it looked perfectly fine to me. I just can't play it yet, because the story follows straight on from MW2.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 27, 2011)

MW3 makes MW2 look like MW1.

I play in on the Xbox.  Good fun!


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't always win but I try lols


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 29, 2011)

Trollalalala lol... does anyone play on steam, my steam username is garyinhere but will show up as Troll when ya request me


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone play this?


----------

